# Mac Pro 5.1 tournant sous Mojave et GPU RX 580, comment upgrader vers Catalina?



## jice69 (13 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai donc un Mac Pro 5.1, GPU *Radeon RX 580 8G, *et tout ce qu'il faut pour qu'il tourne très bien sous Mojave depuis un certain temps. Adobe ne me permet plus de faire les mise à jour si je ne passe pas sur Catalina ou plus. J'ai lu qu'il y avait moyen d'utiliser un patch et/ou Open Core (je ne connais pas franchement les différences). Je voulais me lancer via un patch du site Dosdude. Seulement avant de me lancer j'ai cloné via CCC un disque bootable (disque non SSD et mon OS est actuellement sur un SSD), disque bootable que je voulais tester en cas de foirage. Donc j'ai tenté le maintien de la touche ALT au démarrage mais évidement pas moyen de choisir un disque sur lequel démarré car je n'ai pas d'écran de démarrage avec ma RX580. Que puis-je faire pour contourner ceci?! 
Merci pour vos conseils!!


----------



## maxou56 (13 Novembre 2021)

jice69 a dit:


> J'ai lu qu'il y avait moyen d'utiliser un patch et/ou Open Core (je ne connais pas franchement les différences).


Bonjour,
La différence, le patch modifie macOS et ou l'installateur (SIP désactivé, généralement pas de FileVault, pas de MAJ OTA...).
Open Core Legacy pour BigSur sur ce Mac (le Mac Pro 5.1 est 100% "compatible"), ne modifie que l'EFI, Mac OS n'est pas modifié, donc tu peux utiliser FileVault, laisser le SIP activé, Maj OTA... Par contre je ne suis pas sur que ça soit compatible avec Catalina (pourquoi Catalina?), c'est pour BigSur et Plus.


			Supported Models | OpenCore Legacy Patcher
		

Sinon si la machine n'est pas 100% "compatible" il patch aussi l'OS, par exemple avec Monterey et le Mac pro 5.1 (à cause des pilotes wifi).


----------



## jice69 (13 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> La différence, le patch modifie macOS et ou l'installateur (SIP désactivé, généralement pas de FileVault, pas de MAJ OTA...).
> Open Core Legacy pour BigSur sur ce Mac (le Mac Pro 5.1 est 100% "compatible"), ne modifie que l'EFI, Mac OS n'est pas modifié, donc tu peux utiliser FileVault, laisser le SIP activé, Maj OTA... Par contre je ne suis pas sur que ça soit compatible avec Catalina (pourquoi Catalina?), c'est pour BigSur et Plus.
> 
> ...


Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse mais je dois t'avouer ne pas suivre tout cela aussi bien techniquement. La seule chose que je peux te dire c'est que j'ai besoin de passer à un OS supérieur à 10.14, donc Catalina ou supérieur pour pouvoir effectuer les nouvelles mises à jour d'Adobe.
As-tu un conseil? surtout par rapport au fait de ne pouvoir choisir mon disque de démarrage à l'aide la touche ALT.


----------



## Y_E_S (13 Novembre 2021)

jice69 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse mais je dois t'avouer ne pas suivre tout cela aussi bien techniquement. La seule chose que je peux te dire c'est que j'ai besoin de passer à un OS supérieur à 10.14, donc Catalina ou supérieur pour pouvoir effectuer les nouvelles mises à jour d'Adobe.
> As-tu un conseil? surtout par rapport au fait de ne pouvoir choisir mon disque de démarrage à l'aide la touche ALT.



Question bête, pourquoi vouloir absolument les dernières MAJs Adobe? Ta suite ne fonctionne plus sous Mojave? Il ya quelque chose de vital dans ces Majs pour ton travail?
Avec Open Core on va jusqu'à Catalina, Big Sur, mais pour Monterey malgré les solutions existantes, j'ai vu des gens se plaindre de soucis, notamment des lags...
Si c'est une machine pour ton boulot est-ce bien raisonnable? C'est faisable d'aller à Big Sur mais en mettant un peu les mains dedans un minimum... Avec des soucis éventuels si tu n'es pas bien concentré et renseigné sur la question.

Avec ces solutions pour faire simple, tu quittes le monde Apple et tu rentres dans un monde proche du Hackintosh dans lequel tu auras à gérer un bootloader (OpenCore qui lance ces OS non supportés nativement).
Mais ça fonctionne, c'est vrai...


----------



## jice69 (13 Novembre 2021)

Y_E_S a dit:


> Question bête, pourquoi vouloir absolument les dernières MAJs Adobe? Ta suite ne fonctionne plus sous Mojave? Il ya quelque chose de vital dans ces Majs pour ton travail?
> Avec Open Core on va jusqu'à Catalina, Big Sur, mais pour Monterey malgré les solutions existantes, j'ai vu des gens se plaindre de soucis, notamment des lags...
> Si c'est une machine pour ton boulot est-ce bien raisonnable? C'est faisable d'aller à Big Sur mais en mettant un peu les mains dedans un minimum... Avec des soucis éventuels si tu n'es pas bien concentré et renseigné sur la question.
> 
> ...


Disons que question mise à jour, ce n'est actuellement pas vital (ce n'est pas professionnel ou très peu). Mais j'aime pouvoir me dire que je vais encore continuer quelques temps sans devoir acheter une nouvelle machine. Que j'ai un peu de temps pour une fois ce we pour avoir l'énergie d'y réfléchir et tester.
Entre temps, j'ai pu me rendre compte qu'en passant par pomme-R, j'avais l'opportunité de choisir mon disque de démarrage. Donc mon stress concernant un forage quelconque dans l'immédiat s'est évanoui . Maintenant il faut que j'essaye, soit du Dosdude, soit du Opencore? Qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## jice69 (14 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai donc upgrade vers Catalina grâce à Dosdude. J'ai fait cette upgrade sur un clone de mon disque afin de vois si tout semble fonctionner correctement. Pour l'instant tout semble ok. Adobe a bien été mis à jour.

Dernière question, maintenant que j'ai vu qu'il était très facile de mettre à jour avec Dosdude, pourriez-vous me dire quel serait l'avantage majeur d'utiliser OpenCore pour l'installation de Catalina? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## maxou56 (14 Novembre 2021)

jice69 a dit:


> pourriez-vous me dire quel serait l'avantage majeur d'utiliser OpenCore pour l'installation de Catalina?


Bonjour,
Open core (méthode "Hackintosh") ou open core legacy patcher?
Pour open core??
Pour Open Core Legacy Patcher, et pour BigSur (je ne crois pas que c'est compatible avec Catalina), c'est qu'il n'y a pas de "patch" de Mac OS (pour BigSur, avec Monterey c'est différent), uniquement de l'EFI (il fait croire a MacOS que le Mac est compatible), donc tu peux laisser le SIP, activer FileVault, faire des MAJ OTA (normalement via les préférence système).


----------



## jice69 (14 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Open core (méthode "Hackintosh") ou open core legacy patcher?
> Pour open core??
> Pour Open Core Legacy Patcher, et pour BigSur (je ne crois pas que c'est compatible avec Catalina), c'est qu'il n'y a pas de "patch" de Mac OS (pour BigSur, avec Monterey c'est différent), uniquement de l'EFI (il fait croire a MacOS que le Mac est compatible), donc tu peux laisser le SIP, activer FileVault, faire des MAJ OTA (normalement via les préférence système).


Pour suivre, ayant constaté que la première méthode fonctionnait facilement via le patch de Dosdude, j'ai fais à présent un essais en suivant ce lien: https://machack.home.blog/opencore-sur-un-mac-pro/ 
Ma RX580 n'étant pas flashée j'ai suivis leur explication et tout semblait marché à merveille, en effet le système redémarrait avec un Bootscreen et se lançait comme prévu. Mon écran Mojave apparu et on me proposait d'upgrader tout naturellement vers "Monterey". Ce que je n'ai pas suivi. J'avais un fichier de l'install de Catalina, mais je ne pouvais la lancer car mon SSD n'était pas formaté en APFS.... J'ai donc démonter Opencore comme indiqué dans le tutoriel en supprimant les dossier de l'EFI. MAIS (je suis probablement un peu con) j'ai changé le disque de démarrage vers un autre SSD (en PCIE). Résultat mon ordi démarrait, faisait son  son de démarrage mais s'éteignait quelques minutes après.... impossible de faire un démarrage avec ALT ou encore CMD-R, rien..... Finalement j'ai enlevé tous les disques, excepté mon SSD de base sous Mojave avec les bidouilles EFI et oh miracle il a redémarré. Ayant réinsserré maintenant tous les disques, tout fonctionne à nouveau sous mon bon vieux Mojave me proposant une mise à jour. Je suis donc en train de faire un clone de celui-ci sur un autre disque, je redémarrerai sur le clone, formaterai le SSD et y referai un clone du clone (si tout le monde me suit). Dès ce moment j'espère pouvoir upgrader vers Catalina.....


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Pour Open Core Legacy Patcher, et pour BigSur (je ne crois pas que c'est compatible avec Catalina),



En effet, OCLP supporte officiellement que  *Big Sur*:

`Currently OpenCore Legacy Patcher officially supports patching to run macOS 11, Big Sur installs. For older OSes, OpenCore may function however support is currently not provided from Dortania.
* For macOS Mojave and Catalina support, we recommend the use of [URL='http://dosdude1.com/']dosdude1's patchers[/URL]
* macOS Monterey usage is provided however support is limited, currently recommended for users to run Big Sur for best compatibility`


----------



## jice69 (15 Novembre 2021)

Bref, sous Open Core, il vaut mieux installer Big Sur !
je vais faire un petit essais....


----------



## jice69 (16 Novembre 2021)

Ce matin j'ai lancé Cloverapp, j'ai installé OpenCore, désactivé le SIP, lancé le Bless OpenCore car ma RX580 n'est pas flashée, j'ai redémarré via l'écran OpenCore sur mon SSD Mojave. Je suis allé dans les mises à jour, et on me propose sans surprise Monterrey. Dans le Tuto ou sur le web on me donne des liens pour télécharger Big Sur sur l'AppStore, seulement dès que je veux le télécharger, il m'envoie à la gare.... 
J'ai donc une première question, comment obtenir l'installer de Big Sur?
Deuxième interrogation, j'avais un installé de Catalina que j'ai lancé pour voir, mais il me dit qu'il ne peut être installé sur mon disque, alors que justement je l'avais reformaté en APFS, puis y ai remis son clone. J'imagine que ce sera la même chose si je trouve Big Sur?


----------



## sergiodadi (16 Novembre 2021)

jice69 a dit:


> Ce matin j'ai lancé Cloverapp, j'ai installé OpenCore, désactivé le SIP, lancé le Bless OpenCore car ma RX580 n'est pas flashée, j'ai redémarré via l'écran OpenCore sur mon SSD Mojave. Je suis allé dans les mises à jour, et on me propose sans surprise Monterrey. Dans le Tuto ou sur le web on me donne des liens pour télécharger Big Sur sur l'AppStore, seulement dès que je veux le télécharger, il m'envoie à la gare....
> J'ai donc une première question, comment obtenir l'installer de Big Sur?



Voir ici


----------



## jice69 (16 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Voir ici


Top top top, j'ai été un peu découragé voyant le nombre de post.... mais grâce à ton lien, j'ai bien eu l'installer et tout s'est déroulé à merveille. Tout semble fonctionner ce soir, j'ai tout remis en place, demain est un autre jour mais merci beaucoup!! Demain on verra pour les options d'OpenCore


----------

